# MN GSD Rescue



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Is anyone aware of any GSD rescue organizations in MN. Would like to get involved with one and have not been able to locate anything.
Thanks


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The one and only GSD rescue in MN folded several years ago due to some sort of in-fighting. There are a number of other all-breed rescues here that take GSDs and you could get involved with them if you like.


----------

